# DVD+-RW won't work



## fernankj (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 with the following DVD component: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L633C 
The DVD will not work. Device manager has an exclamation mark and indicates 

"Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"

I've uninstalled, deleted drivers, reinstalled, can't get it to work. Dell wants $125 for one-time fix they say the problem is related to a software conflict of some sort. Just got the computer end of July.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Only 4 months old I would think it would be under warranty.
You could try a Syestem Restore to a time before the problem.
This is a fix from MS if you are using Vista.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------

